# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  हमारे शरीर के लिए कितनी महत्*वपूर्ण है थायराइड ग्रंथि| आये जाने

## Apurv Sharma

यह थायराइड शरीर मे पाए जाने वाले एंडोक्राइन ग्लैंड में से एक है। थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन में श्वास नली के ऊपर एवं स्वर यन्त्र के दोनों ओर दो भागों में बनी होती है। इसका आकार भी एक तितली जैसा होता है। थायराइड ग्रंथि थाइराक्सिन नामक हार्मोन बनाती है जिससे शरीर के ऊर्जा क्षय, प्रोटीन उत्पादन एवं अन्य हार्मोन के प्रति होने वाली संवेदनशीलता नियंत्रित होती है। इस लेख को पढ़ें और थायराइड ग्रंथि के बारे में अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करें।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या करते है और कैसे करती है थायराइड ग्रंथि कार्य :-
*
थायराइड एक ग्रंथि होती है जो तितली के आकार होती है और गर्दन के निचले हिस्से के बीच में पाई जाती है। यह ग्रंथि शरीर के मेटाबॉल्जिम को नियंत्रण करती है यानी जो भोजन हम खाते हैं यह उसे उर्जा में बदलने का काम करती है। इसके अलावा यह हृदय, मांसपेशियों, हड्डियों व कोलेस्ट्रोल को भी प्रभावित करती है। दूसरे शब्दों में कहे तो इसका काम शरीर के उपापचय (मेटाबोलिज्म) को नियंत्रित करना होता है। मेटाबोलिज़्म को नियंत्रित करने के लिए थायराइड हार्मोन बनाता है, जो शरीर की कोशिकाओं को यह बताता है कि कब और कितनी उर्जा का उपयोग करना है। यदि थायराइड सही तरीके से काम करे, तो शरीर के मेटाबोलिज़म के कार्य के लिए आवश्यक हार्मोन की सही मात्रा बनी रहती है। जैसे-जैसे हार्मोन का उपयोग होता रहता है, थायराइड उसमें बदलाव करता रहता है। थायराइड ग्रंथि रक्त की धारा में हार्मोन की मात्रा को पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि को संचालित करके नियंत्रित करती है। जब मस्तिष्क के नीचे खोपड़ी के बीच में स्थित पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि को यह पता चलता है कि थायराइड ग्रंथि हार्मोन की कमी हुई है या उसकी मात्रा अधिक है तो वह अपने हार्मोन (टीएसएच) को समायोजित करता है और फिर थायराइड ग्रंथि को बताता है कि अब क्या करना है।
 जब थायराइड ग्रंथि ठीक प्रकार से काम नहीं करती या इसकी कार्य प्रणाली में कोई अनियमितता होती है तो थायराइड संबंधी बीमारियां होने लगती हैं। जब थायराइड ग्रंथि पर्याप्त मात्रा में हार्मोन नहीं बना पाती तो शरीर उर्जा का उपयोग कम मात्रा में करने लगता है। इस स्थिति को हाइपोथायराडिज़्म कहते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड संबंधी समस्याएं व उनके लक्षण  :-*
सामान्यतः प्रारम्भिक स्थिति में थायराइड के किसी भी लक्षण का पता आसानी से नहीं चल पाता, क्योंकि गर्दन में छोटी सी गांठ आमतौर पर सामान्य ही मान ली जाती है। और जब तक इसे लेकर गंभीर हुआ जाता है, तब तक यह भयानक रूप ले लेता है। थाइराइड होने पर कब्ज की समस्या शुरू हो सकती है। ऐसे में खाना पचाने में दिक्कत होती है।

साथ ही खाना आसानी से गले से नीचे नहीं जा पाता है। थायराइड में शरीर के वजन पर भी असर पड़ता है। थाइराइड की समस्या से ग्रस्त आदमी को जल्द थकान होने लगती है। उसका शरीर सुस्त रहता है और शरीर की ऊर्जा समाप्त होने लगती है। थाइराइड की समस्या होने पर आदमी हमेशा डिप्रेशन में रहने लगता है। उसका किसी भी काम में मन नहीं लगता है, दिमाग की सोचने और समझने की शक्ति कमजोर हो जाती है।

Attachment 906751

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है| थायराइड के संभावित कारण :-*

थायराइड की एक समस्या है "थायरायडिस'। यह एक बढ़ी हुई थायराइड ग्रंथि, जिसे घेंघा भी कहते हैं, हो सकता है। इसमें थायराइड हार्मोन बनाने की क्षमता कम हो जाती है। साथ ही इसोफ्लावोन गहन सोया प्रोटीन, कैप्सूल, और पाउडर के रूप में सोया उत्पादों का जरूरत से ज्यादा प्रयोग भी थायराइड होने के कारण हो सकते है। कई बार कुछ दवाओं के प्रतिकूल प्रभाव से भी थायराइड हो सकता है। थायराइट की समस्या पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि के कारण भी होती है क्योंकि यह थायरायड ग्रंथि हार्मोन को उत्पादन करने के संकेत नहीं दे पाती।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आयोडीन की कमी हो सकता है कारण :-
*
भोजन में आयोडीन की कमी या फिर नमक का ज्यादा इस्तेमाल भी थायराइड की समस्या पैदा करता है। सिर, गर्दन और चेस्ट की विकिरण थैरेपी के कारण या टोंसिल्स, लिम्फ नोड्स, थाइमस ग्रंथि की समस्या या मुंहासे के लिए विकिरण उपचार के कारण।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*तनाव भी है कारण :-*
थायराइड का एक मुख्य कारण तनाव का स्तर बढ़ना भी है। जब तनाव का स्तर बढ़ता है तो इसका सीधा सबसे ज्यादा असर हमारी थायरायड ग्रंथि पर पड़ता है। यह ग्रंथि हार्मोन के स्राव को बढ़ा देती है। वहीं दूसरी और यदि आप के परिवार में किसी को थायराइड की समस्या है तो आपको थायराइड होने की संभावना ज्यादा रहती है। यह थायराइड का सबसे अहम कारण भी है।*

ग्रेव्*स रोग भी हो सकता है कारण :-*
आप के जानने के लिए अत्यंत महत्वपूर्ण ग्रेव्स रोग थायराइड का सबसे बड़ा कारण है। इसमें थायरायड ग्रंथि से थायरायड हार्मोन का स्राव बहुत अधिक बढ़ जाता है। ग्रेव्स रोग ज्यादातर 20 और 40 की उम्र के बीच की महिलाओं को प्रभावित करता है, क्योंकि ग्रेव्स रोग आनुवंशिक कारकों से संबंधित वंशानुगत विकार है, इसलिए थाइराइड रोग एक ही परिवार में कई लोगों को प्रभावित कर सकता है। महिलाओं में रजोनिवृत्ति भी थायराइड का कारण है क्योंकि रजोनिवृत्ति के समय एक महिला में कई प्रकार के हार्मोनल परिवर्तन होते है। जो कई बार थायराइड की वजह बन जाती है।

----------

